# Ποια είναι η άποψή σας για την ξένη μουσική σήμερα;



## nickel (Sep 12, 2010)

- Ποια είναι η άποψή σας για την ξένη μουσική σήμερα;

Ερώτηση του Δημήτρη Γαλάνη προς τον Γιάννη Πετρίδη, σε συνέντευξη στο Κυριακάτικο Βήμα.

Απάντηση:
«Η μουσική είναι μια μεγάλη πίτα που περιλαμβάνει και το εξαιρετικό τραγούδι και το ευτελές τραγούδι και το μέτριο τραγούδι. Εκείνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι το κομμάτι του ευτελούς τραγουδιού ήταν πολύ μικρότερο παλιότερα απ΄ όσο είναι σήμερα. Αναφέρομαι και στο ξένο και στο ελληνικό τραγούδι. Παλιότερα, ακόμη και οι επιτυχιούλες της στιγμής διέθεταν κάτι που σε έκανε να σκέφτεσαι. Τώρα επικρατεί μια βιομηχανοποιημένη κατάσταση και στο ξένο και στο ελληνικό τραγούδι που *αποδεικνύει ότι και η μουσική δεν έχει πια τίποτε να δώσει περισσότερο*. Έχω την άποψη ότι αυτό που λέμε ροκ ή παλιότερα η τζαζ κλείνει τον κύκλο του ύστερα από κάποια χρόνια. Αυτό έχει γίνει ήδη με την ξένη μουσική. Έχει κλείσει τον κύκλο της και αυτό που ακούμε τώρα δεν είναι κάτι που είναι πρωτότυπο, αλλά αντίγραφα παλιότερων ακουσμάτων με ελάχιστες βέβαια εξαιρέσεις».​
Έχει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα εκεί. Συμφωνώ με το κόκκινο, θα μου ήταν δύσκολο και δυσάρεστο να συμφωνήσω με το έντονο μπλε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

*Η άκρατη βιομηχανοποίηση της μουσικής τη σκοτώνει, όχι η πειρατεία*

...
Με αφορμή το νομοσχέδιο Protect IP Act που προωθείται στις ΗΠΑ από τα κάθε λογής συμφέροντα - εύλογα ή όχι (κυρίως όχι, λέω εγώ) - το οποίο συζητάμε στο νήμα περί προστασίας οπτικοακουστικών έργων, πρόσφατα ανακινηθέν από τον Κώστα, θυμήθηκα αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ με πολύ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία, συνεντεύξεις και καλή μουσική που είχα υποτιτλίσει τον Φεβρουάριο και από τότε όλο λέω και όλο ξεχνώ να αναρτήσω εδώ. Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. 

Δείτε το, αν δεν το έχετε δει, όσο υπάρχει ακόμα μια σχετική ελευθερία στο youtube, γιατί αν ψηφιστεί τελικά το νομοσχέδιο που ασφαλώς θα μας επηρεάσει όλους, θα είναι από τα πρώτα που θα φάει το μαύρο σκοτάδι, καθώς τα συμφέροντα της μουσικής βιομηχανίας (μουσική και βιομηχανία, απαίσια σύμφραση) ξεμπροστιάζονται και θίγονται ιδιαίτερα από τέτοια έργα. Δεν είναι τέλειο, ασχολείται κυρίως με την αμερικανική μουσική και ευνόητα βλέπει την κατάσταση υπό αυτό το κάπως περιορισμένο πρίσμα, αλλά λέει πολλά πράγματα έξω από τα δόντια και αξίζει τον κόπο.

Wikipedia:
*Before the Music Dies (B4MD)* is a 2006 documentary film that criticizes the American music industry and the increasing commercialization of the art of music over the past thirty years. The film features interviews and performances from such musicians and groups as Doyle Bramhall II, Erykah Badu, Eric Clapton, Dave Matthews, Branford Marsalis, Elvis Costello, Bonnie Raitt and My Morning Jacket. It was directed by Andrew Shapter, produced by Joel Rasmussen, and co-written by Shapter and Rasmussen. The film premiered on March 12, 2006 at the South by Southwest film festival in Austin, Texas. 
The film looks at the evolution of American popular music and discusses the marketing of contemporary pop stars. 


http://www.roadwingsentertainment.com/about-b4md/
With outstanding performances and revealing interviews _Before the Music Dies_ takes a critical look at the homogenization of popular music with commentary by some of the industry's biggest talents. Using historic footage the film looks at the evolution of American music and the artists who created it and pulls back the curtain (in a very creative way) to expose the sad truth behind today's "artificial" music stars. "The reality is that superficiality is in," says Marsalis. "And depth and quality is kind of out." 
Inspired by the death of his brother, director Andrew Shapter and his crew traveled thousands of miles, visiting dozens of cities, speaking with hundreds of fans, journalists, record executives and musicians while searching for "real" American music. What they found were mega-talents without a major label, including one artist Eric Clapton believes is "the real thing." 































Talent. Raw, undeniable talent. The kind that doesn't seem to be around much of these days of instant pop stars. Or maybe, it is around, and we're just not looking in the right places. My name is Andrew Shapter. And my brother John, a musician, and life-long music fanatic, passed away in 2004. In our last conversation, he shared with me his concerns that the music industry had abandoned both musicians and fans. His words stuck with me for some time. My friend Joel lost his sister who was also a musician. And as we discussed my brother's concerns, we decided to go look for some answers. We knew it wouldn't be easy, since neither of us had any connections. We're not industry professionals, we're simply music fans. We would have to find answers from all the right people the hard way. And for more than a year, our small crew travelled back and forth from coast to coast talking to hundreds of music fans, music journalists, and mostly to musicians. Some of them very well-known, and others, not at all. But all of them inspiring in their own way. This is the story of our search for answers. And this is what we found.

Music has been the language of our culture. Words and sounds that come from the street and the barrio. From fields and churches. From coffee shops to arenas. Our music defines us...


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

*Β4MD part 2*

...



































If you wanna play music, all you got to do is play it. Do anything you wanna do. But, from here. Music is that thing from the heart, from the soul, just like anything else you do, man. And you can be the best. You can be what you wanna be. That's right, you can do what you wanna do, I believe. I'm a blues player. I have never been a millionaire but let me tell you something, I think I am. Βecause I got this, I got what it take. I don't care if you don't believe me, man, but I know you do. Because this is what it's all about. When you got your instrument, anything you do, anything you do, you want to do it and you love it, you're rich, you're a millionaire, man. And I love what I'm doing.
- Hubert Sumlin

There are three kinds of artists. The first kind of artist are the ones who hurt to do what they do. It hurts to write, there is pain involved. There is experience and there is blood. The second kind of artist is the kind that imitates the ones in pain. And the third kind of artists are the kinds that are just doing what somebody tells them to do. "Learn this step, wear this wig. Shake your ass, watch yourself," you know. The first kind of artist are the ones who are more popular than the amount of money they receive. The second kind of artist is generally the rich ones. And the third kind are-- They get dropped from the label because there's a million of them walking around. 
...
For the musicians who are true to themselves, no matter how big your platform or how bright your spotlight the Most High hears your song. And it's because of you that the world goes round. And don't be fooled. Be you. And don't let anybody infiltrate your dream. And make sure you're saying something when you're saying something, you know. It's important to sound like you, to feel like you, to be like you.
- Erykah Badu 

There's always going to be people who just wanna hear great music. And they wanna see that spark of genius that occurs on stage, that they themselves can't do. And those are the people that I admire, the people that can do that. And those are the people that I pay money to go check out. 
- Branford Marsalis

Tomorrow's musicians face an uncertain future. The institutions that supported yesterday's great artists are gone or rapidly changing. And yet there are now more and better tools for making music. And more avenues for distribution than anyone ever imagined. One thing is certain, they won't succeed without support. Our children won't learn about our rich musical history unless we teach it to them. Tomorrow's great ones will remain in obscurity without our help. It's up to each of us as music fans to support them, to encourage them, to make sure that music never dies.


----------

